# Allergic reactions



## lcox1974

Can anyone tell me how you would code a general allergic reaction? Example... A patient comes into the ED with a rash and  lip swelling at home. The patient does not have a history of allergies. The patient can not  think of what could have caused the reaction. Just remember eating shrimp but has eaten this before without a problem. The MD states Dx as " allergic reaction". 
If you can give the E-codes also that would be great.


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Code symptoms*

I would just code the symptoms since you have no idea to what the patient is allergic.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kak6

When our Dr states 'allergic reaction'...we would code 995.3 (allergy, unspecified) then the simptoms if needed.


----------



## lcox1974

How about e codes?


----------



## sam_son 

We Can't give E-code for allergic reaction . If it is a poisoning caused by Food substance we can code E-code. 
Samson B.P.T., CPC.,


----------

